# Looking for CAN/CSA-B214-12 - Installation code for hydronic heating systems



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking for CSA B214-12 in a PDF if anyone would like to share a copy with me. PM me please. I don't mind email transferring you some money for it either, just having difficulty justifying $200 for it from CSA.


----------



## JefD (Mar 5, 2016)

*Csn/csa-b214*

Hi Mark, I was wondering if you were able to find this code somewhere? I'm looking for it, too. Trying to figure out specified depth for hydronic radiant heat tubing in a 4" basement concrete slab.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

JefD said:


> Hi Mark, I was wondering if you were able to find this code somewhere? I'm looking for it, too. Trying to figure out specified depth for hydronic radiant heat tubing in a 4" basement concrete slab.


usually 8" for safety with 3" R42 insulation underneath (or bubble tarp, same thing)


----------



## JefD (Mar 5, 2016)

Sorry, I guess I wasn't clear - I meant radiant heating tubes that are embedded in the concrete at the time of the pour. Sometimes, if the tubing isn't deep enough, or tied down at closely spaced intervals, it floats to the surface. For example, if a builder does the work instead of a plumber in order to save money. The Portland Cement Association says in the middle of the slab with 2" cover, but I have also seen some companies say just 1" cover.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

JefD said:


> Sorry, I guess I wasn't clear - I meant radiant heating tubes that are embedded in the concrete at the time of the pour. Sometimes, if the tubing isn't deep enough, or tied down at closely spaced intervals, it floats to the surface. For example, if a builder does the work instead of a plumber in order to save money. The Portland Cement Association says in the middle of the slab with 2" cover, but I have also seen some companies say just 1" cover.


This is a plumbers only website, you are allowed to read but not comment. Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

JefD said:


> Sorry, I guess I wasn't clear - I meant radiant heating tubes that are embedded in the concrete at the time of the pour. Sometimes, if the tubing isn't deep enough, or tied down at closely spaced intervals, it floats to the surface. For example, if a builder does the work instead of a plumber in order to save money. The Portland Cement Association says in the middle of the slab with 2" cover, but I have also seen some companies say just 1" cover.


are you a builer?


----------



## JefD (Mar 5, 2016)

markb said:


> JefD said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I guess I wasn't clear - I meant radiant heating tubes that are embedded in the concrete at the time of the pour. Sometimes, if the tubing isn't deep enough, or tied down at closely spaced intervals, it floats to the surface. For example, if a builder does the work instead of a plumber in order to save money. The Portland Cement Association says in the middle of the slab with 2" cover, but I have also seen some companies say just 1" cover.
> ...


a specialty concrete contractor, licensed and certified, who frequently runs across plumbing issues. didn't know i was breaking the rules. i won't post again.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

JefD said:


> a specialty concrete contractor, licensed and certified, who frequently runs across plumbing issues. didn't know i was breaking the rules. i won't post again.


I guess you cant read good either..what part of that big red sign on every page that says" Plumbing Professionals Only" didnt you understand....as you were filling out the info to be able to post? any questions on plumbing issues you come across you should hire a licensed plumber..:yes:


----------



## JefD (Mar 5, 2016)

Didn't expect this to be an "elitist" forum. I've been answering questions for years in decorative concrete forums, as a moderator, for professionals and non-professionals alike. It's called "sharing". And "being a good neighbor". And no, idiot - contractors don't hire other contractors. They ask around. Or do research. If they're conscientious, that is.:thumbsup:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

JefD said:


> Didn't expect this to be an "elitist" forum. I've been answering questions for years in decorative concrete forums, as a moderator, for professionals and non-professionals alike. It's called "sharing". And "being a good neighbor". And no, idiot - contractors don't hire other contractors. They ask around. Or do research. If they're conscientious, that is.:thumbsup:


There are plenty of plumbing forums like that. This one was setup for plumber to plumber chat. Not trying to be elitist.


----------

